# Craftsman Plunge Router Combo



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The Craftsman guide bushing set is it compatible with the PC bushings? Want to know if I will become brand specific (Craftsman) if I get their guide bushings

In other words I am going to have different size base plates for different bit sizes so plan on purchasing the 6 piece Craftsman set for my Craftsaman 2hp soft start plunge router #.....7543 .... Will I also be needing a different base plate that accepts PC/PC adaptable guide bushings


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marco

The 7534 will take on the PC guides right out of the box..

Sears sales the steel guides that I don't care for but you can buy the brass ones that fit right in and at the right price..

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

But I do like the MilesCraft plate that will also take on the PC guides plus more..it will let you use the 1 1/2" OD bits without a new base plate.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262232375&sr=1-24
=======
=======


Marco said:


> The Craftsman guide bushing set is it compatible with the PC bushings? Want to know if I will become brand specific (Craftsman) if I get their guide bushings
> 
> In other words I am going to have different size base plates for different bit sizes so plan on purchasing the 6 piece Craftsman set for my Craftsaman 2hp soft start plunge router #.....7543 .... Will I also be needing a different base plate that accepts PC/PC adaptable guide bushings


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi there Marco, and welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the links Bobj3 and Happy New year to you Dr. Zook and the rest of the crew!

Harbor frieght has a great price on the brass set of guide bushings..... any links to an inexpenive centering pin? or a shop trick to insure they are centered?

MLCS catalog came in the mail today and they have the least expensive I have found so far... $5.95 with hard to believe free shipping..


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, oppinion and links, all were greatly appreciated Bobj3........ I was able to take your information and come up with the best prices for products that fit my needs.

I ended up with the Craftsman 6 piece sub-base combo and got the brass guide bushings and centering pin from MLCS.

Used one of the new bases today to find out that they didn't send the 3 screws that fit below its surface when mounted. Drilled with a countersink as deep as I could with out going completly through but the original screws of my router were still raised above the plate. Needed to make some dust so used it anyway........ marred the work but was able to sand it out.......... got off the phone with Sears for the screws...... it being Sunday I'll have to call back to make sure they're going to send the screws. If I have to I'll go the hardware store but I'll give them the oportunity to make it right.

BTW I wish I had a HArbor Frieght locally.......... for me most often their great price gets beaten when you factor in the shipping and taxes..... plus their flyer prices are in-store only


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome

Just down the road from you  right down highway 84 to VALDOSTA

ATHENS, GA Opening Soon!
AUGUSTA, GA 3435 WRIGHTSBORO RD,#1020 
KENNESAW, GA 4290 BELLS FERRY RD NW 
LILBURN, GA 4805 LAWRENCEVILLE HWY NW 
MACON, GA 1433 EISENHOWER PWY STE M 
SAVANNAH, GA 12313 LARGO DRIVE 
VALDOSTA, GA 3111 N. OAK ST, STE B 

======


----------

